# Hometown Badges



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 17, 2017)

Badges from your hometown bike shop... post'em!

Here's mine... Speedboy Special from Spokane, WA. Most I've seen have a green background.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 17, 2017)

Not a badge...but I believe the badge/maybe transfer, was the same as the cover. Have never seen the real deal....high hopes. Love this thread. I like regional branded bicycles. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 17, 2017)

Here's on of my hometown badges. Buffalo NY was rich in cycling history around the turn of the century.





Learn more about the many manufacturers in the Buffalo area here-

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bu...eritage-book-10-00-shipped.82763/#post-517060


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 17, 2017)

Dayton Ohio 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2017)

Nothing too exciting here, but this is about the closest thing to a hometown badge, that we've got.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2017)

I grew up about 20 miles north of Evansville, IN (the "big city" to us!). Beards was the area's largest sporting goods store. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Jun 17, 2017)

I grew up near & lived for fifteen years in Nyack, N.Y.  They manufactured bicycles there from 1897 to 1901. Employed over sixty people during it's prime & no one now, had a clue to it's existence. The owner was an expert in nickel plating, the companies first order was for 10,000 handlebars. They made bikes for Spaulding & were eventually bought out by Colonel Albert Pope (Westfield). This, possibly juvenile bike badge popped up recently, & was brought to my attention by good Caber's dfa242 & Catfish.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 17, 2017)

A little Shop from my hometown, didn't amount to much.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 17, 2017)

Great Idea Dave!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 17, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> A little Shop from my hometown, didn't amount to much.



Always in the market for more Miami Mfg. Badges, p.m. me


----------



## jkent (Jun 17, 2017)

I don't think they made any bicycles in the south. Let alone sell any. 
If they did WWII took them ALL. In all of the years I have been in bicycles I have only found 2 or 3 prewar bikes in Alabama.
Seems they have all moved out west.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 17, 2017)

jkent said:


> I don't think they made any bicycles in the south. Let alone sell any.
> If they did WWII took them ALL. In all of the years I have been in bicycles I have only found 2 or 3 prewar bikes in Alabama.
> Seems they have all moved out west.




AMF / Roadmaster was in Arkansas, and Murray was in Tennessee for a while.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 17, 2017)

Not a manufacturer, but a brand. Belknap Bluegrass out of Louisville, KY.

Great thread idea, Dave!


----------



## barracuda (Jun 17, 2017)

Not many San Francisco badges out there, here's one:


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 17, 2017)

The very popular Hudson badge from the J.L. Hudson department store in Detroit.  I live in a suburb of Detroit (close enough).

Mike


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 17, 2017)

Here are some more Buffalo badges that I have acquired.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 17, 2017)

Now that my home town is on Texas, I can sport a Dallas badge-


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 17, 2017)

Some of my hometown( St. Louis) badges.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2017)

jkent said:


> I don't think they made any bicycles in the south. Let alone sell any.
> If they did WWII took them ALL. In all of the years I have been in bicycles I have only found 2 or 3 prewar bikes in Alabama.
> Seems they have all moved out west.




I had a Tulane (New Orleans) badged '40 straight bar Autocycle and there were Walthour and Hood (WALCO) badged bikes out of Atlanta as well as the Southern Auto Stores "Southern Speedster". V/r Shawn


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 17, 2017)

Cool thread. I don't think Jacksonville FL made bicycles and the closest would be where Trailmate bikes are made.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## cds2323 (Jun 17, 2017)

This shop was around until I was in my twenties.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2017)

This one has a hometown theme to it.
I have a hunch, that the building depicted on the badge is of the Mission Inn, in Riverside, California.
Some say it's the Santa Barbara Mission, but I've taken a long look at both buildings, and the image on the badge looks nothing like the mission in Santa Barbara, but it looks a lot like the Inn, in Riverside, California, with Mt. San Antonio in the distance.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 18, 2017)

Can it possibly get any better than a bicycle named after your hometown?  The Iver Johnson "Fitchburg" was made for only two years, 1897 and 1898. Pete from Fitchburg


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 20, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 482762 View attachment 482763 View attachment 482764 View attachment 482765 View attachment 482766 Some of my hometown( St. Louis) badges.[/
> Hey! How are you? What kind of bike is the Perfection badge one? Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's a few I think are cool!


----------



## morton (Jun 21, 2017)

A favorite of mine.  I visited many times, bought a lot of items, and knew the personnel.


The place:

http://www.ydr.com/story/news/history/blogs/york-town-square/2008/06/26/wheeelmen/31596709/

The Man



 

The Badge


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2017)

morton said:


> A favorite of mine.  I visited many times, bought a lot of items, and knew the personnel.
> 
> 
> The place:
> ...



Great Badge! I'm still trying to find one of those Klinedinst Special Badges! Does anyone have one they would sell me? Thanks, Barry


----------



## schwinnduke (Jun 21, 2017)

Not my badge, but my home town!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2017)

I love all the Louisville Cycle Supply Company Badges. Does anyone know of any more than these ones?


----------



## morton (Jun 21, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Great Badge! I'm still trying to find one of those Klinedinst Special Badges! Does anyone have one they would sell me? Thanks, Barry




There were 2 types as far as I have been able to discover.  The later one (post war, 1950's or later) is the one I have.  Litho only so badge is smooth.

The earlier one was embossed with raised markings.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2017)

I can't find anything on this one at all.  If anyone has some information, please let me know.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 22, 2017)

Good stuff....


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 23, 2017)

Ibis. Founded in Mendocino in 1981,  in Sebastopol, from 84-89. I believe.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I had a Tulane (New Orleans) badged '40 straight bar Autocycle and there were Walthour and Hood (WALCO) badged bikes out of Atlanta as well as the Southern Auto Stores "Southern Speedster". V/r Shawn



Howdy! Do you have any information on Southern Auto Stores? I've been searching for information and can't find any? I want to put them along with photos of a Southern speedster in the book I'm working on. Thanks for any information and have a great day. Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Howdy! Do you have any information on Southern Auto Stores? I've been searching for information and can't find any? I want to put them along with photos of a Southern speedster in the book I'm working on. Thanks for any information and have a great day. Barry



Might want to check with @American Vintage Bicycle Supply V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Might want to check with @American Vintage Bicycle Supply V/r Shawn



Thank you! Merry Christmas! Barry


----------



## charnleybob (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2017)

morton said:


> There were 2 types as far as I have been able to discover.  The later one (post war, 1950's or later) is the one I have.  Litho only so badge is smooth.
> 
> The earlier one was embossed with raised markings.



Howdy! Do you have a photo of the earlier badge? Thanks! Barry


charnleybob said:


> View attachment 726176



Howdy! I love those badges! I have one of those World deluxe badge with original paint and one that has been repainted. Check them out! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> View attachment 726177[
> /
> Have you seen this Wright & Wilhelmy badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## charnleybob (Dec 17, 2017)

Haven't seen that one!


----------



## fattyre (Dec 17, 2017)

One of my favorites.  Hometown Hardware store & favirote bike manufacturer-


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 22, 2018)

morton said:


> A favorite of mine.  I visited many times, bought a lot of items, and knew the personnel.
> 
> 
> The place:
> ...



Morton, how are you? I'm finally putting some of the information about Red Klinedinst in the book I'm writing. I was wondering if you'd mind taking photos of some of the things you told me you bought? Thank you very much Morton, Barry


----------

